
Hardest Part of AI Can Be Cleaning Up Your Data – Tips from Experts - Gaussian
https://fundersclub.com/blog/2017/06/29/hardest-part-ai-cleaning-your-data/
======
zubairq
Can't the AI clean the data for you ;)

